# Controlled hunts results



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

WooHoo! I got NASA Plumbrook!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

So did i Minnowhead, i got Feb.3 for the shotgun hunt. When are you going ?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Jan 13. Hope their horns haven't fallen off! Lol


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder what kind of numbers will be left up there that late in the year ?


----------



## wishitwasyou (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be there Feb 3


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Will be hunting Plumbrook on January 13- anyone have experience in Sector 17?


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone on here been an alternate at Plumbrook, We are alternates #3 on Feb.3 and kind of wondered how much we will get to hunt if at all. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Alternates get to ride around and hunt the areas not determined for the selected hunters. You get to push out the areas that are off limits because that's where all the deer end up going once the shooting starts. You just don't get pigeon holed in one sector unless a group fails to show up. Then you'll have the option of taking their sector. Hope this helps


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

BobcatJB said:


> Will be hunting Plumbrook on January 13- anyone have experience in Sector 17?


All the sectors are good, the deer move continually with all the hunters, I've there twice and never had to wait very long to see deer (and some very nice bucks).


----------

